# 2 very bored selfies color & B&W



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

So home very bored today and had never tried a self portrait . So went into brightest room sat myself in front of window and a tripod mounted d700 with 85mm .  Took initial focus using the head of a broom  set camera to timer than sat myself where broom was . 

I can see I missed the focus a little and got some of door knob in the back ground . But hey had fun and burned a little time . Oh go ahead and butcher these as you see fit as I have already trashed them ! 

1.




700_8626 by mannyher1, on Flickr


2.




700_8626-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the color version, but for me the problem is the frame.  You should be all the way in the frame. 

Then there is the background, which you have already mentioned.  I don't mind the door, but the knob is not good.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

Designer said:


> I like the color version, but for me the problem is the frame.  You should be all the way in the frame.
> 
> Then there is the background, which you have already mentioned.  I don't mind the door, but the knob is not good.



Thanks brother. I will post another with me more in frame. As for doorknob? Anyone want to nix it? 

Oh btw I am that tan, just in case


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Oh btw I am that tan, just in case


You live in Miami! Isn't that to be expected?!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn! You're HAWT!


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh btw I am that tan, just in case
> ...



Haha yea mishele, lots of sun down here, and being cuban well......


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Damn! You're HAWT!



Hahahahaha!!!!  funny.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Damn! You're HAWT!




you should see him in person.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! You're HAWT!
> ...


I'll have to take your word for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoWrangler said:
> ...



the wife agrees with me


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! You're HAWT!
> ...



Jason! How are you? Hope you, the Mrs. And the family are well.!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

My suggestion is a re-shoot on the beach somewhere...hehe


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> you should see him in person.





I might be arrested... LOL


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> My suggestion is a re-shoot on the beach somewhere...hehe



In a speedo.  Yeah, a speedo.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > My suggestion is a re-shoot on the beach somewhere...hehe
> ...


For shame!! I can't believe you said that!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> For shame!! I can't believe you said that!




Speedo's are hot. I'm totally down with a banana hammock.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > For shame!! I can't believe you said that!
> ...



Ok a beach shot it is then. Mishele you shoot it, Wrangler can assist. Hahahahaha


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Ok a beach shot it is then. Mishele you shoot it, Wrangler can assist. Hahahahaha





soooooo.... would that make me the........ fluffer? :mrgreen:


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok a beach shot it is then. Mishele you shoot it, Wrangler can assist. Hahahahaha
> ...



Wowzer, some will shut this down soon!  but to answer your question..... Yea Lmfao


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Wowzer, some will shut this down soon!  but to answer your question..... Yea Lmfao





Well yay fo' me! LOL LOL


...and mishele started it. LOL


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > Wowzer, some will shut this down soon!  but to answer your question..... Yea Lmfao
> ...



Hahahahaha, you're right she did!!!!!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't blame this on me!! I was having purely innocent thoughts about the beach!! lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 23, 2013)

Hawt


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Hawt



Boooo I had a feeling Robin would chime in Lmfao. Hahahahaha


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> Don't blame this on me!! I was having purely innocent thoughts about the beach!! lol



All on beach is always innocent!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 23, 2013)

Well hellllllllo Manny! Nice to meet you. I will hold the reflector for Mish!


----------



## manny212 (Oct 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Well hellllllllo Manny! Nice to meet you. I will hold the reflector for Mish!



Kathy, you are in!!!! Big party on beach!!!! Haha


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL We are going to have quite the party! Glad you could make it, Kathy!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Well hellllllllo Manny! Nice to meet you. I will hold the reflector for Mish!




That's great. I was going to offer to hold the reflector, but my hands are already full. :mrgreen:


----------

